
MVC - How is it evolving? - misham
http://manulis.com/post/5395989522/evolving-mvc
======
misham
I submitted my blog post here as I'm curious what people on HN think about the
effect of Backbone.js, et al. on how the traditional way of building web
applications using MVC is changing.

